
Travels with Alexa - Ivoah
https://medium.com/@offbeatmammal/travels-with-alexa-5cf083fd66e7#.qhr32pjwz
======
codr4life
It's amazing how we can go from discussing the latest CIA leak to clamoring
for ever more connected gadgets. And from Amazon and Google, no less; two of
the most suspect companies available. Jeff Bezos received plenty of millions
from the CIA to build the cloud infrastructure they needed, and Google has
it's head so far up the elite ass that I wouldn't want their stupid gadgets
anywhere near me or my family.

